# Travel Destinations > South America >  Peru

## HolRockers

Hi everyone! 

I can consider myself a PERU EXPERT! so please if you have any question (whatsoever it is), please contact me! I will be very glad to help you. 


My name is Marcelo Llorente and my skype use is journeyperu 

Warm regards
HolRockers

----------


## rocketmail009

hello peru expert,



well how about this I'm soon going to cusco and I'm planing on hiring a peru travel agency should I do it? or should I go by myself?

----------


## jason

I would like to ask one question, I want to visit wildlife safari in South America. I heard from many people’s that Brazil is best for wild life safari as compare to Peru. So give me suggestion which is the best place where I enjoy my holidays.

----------


## GFI

Peru is one of my favorite places in the world I really like its historical places, culture, restaurants and beaches. I am travelling towards next month so I want to ask about wildlife places. Can you recommend some good destinations?

----------


## jacky001

Geography
Area: 1.28 million sq. km. (496,225 sq. mi.). Peru is the third-largest country in South America and is approximately three times the size of California.
Major cities: Lima (capital), Arequipa, Chiclayo, Cuzco, Huancayo, Ica, Trujillo, Ayacucho, Piura, Iquitos, and Chimbote.
Terrain: Western arid coastal plains, central rugged Andean mountains, and eastern lowlands with tropical forests that are part of the Amazon basin.
Climate: Arid and mild in coastal area, temperate to frigid in the Andes, and warm and humid in the jungle lowlands.

----------


## smithyuvar

I heard from many peoples that Brazil is best for wild life safari as compare to Peru. So give me suggestion which is the best place where I enjoy my holidays.

----------


## jackk001

Peru, in western South America, extends for nearly 1,500 mi (2,414 km) along the Pacific Ocean. Colombia and Ecuador are to the north, Brazil and Bolivia to the east, and Chile to the south. Five-sixths the size of Alaska, Peru is divided by the Andes Mountains into three sharply differentiated zones. To the west is the coastline, much of it arid, extending 50 to 100 mi (80 to 160 km) inland. The mountain area, with peaks over 20,000 ft (6,096 m), lofty plateaus, and deep valleys, lies centrally. Beyond the mountains to the east is the heavily forested slope leading to the Amazonian plains.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

I would like to ask one concern, I want to check out creatures opera in Southern region The united states. I observed from many individuals' that Southern region america is best for outrageous life opera as evaluate to Peru. So provide recommendation which is the best position where I appreciate my vacations.

----------


## switbrowne

Peru is one of the favorite places of culture, restaurants, beaches, historic places of true world. Question about wild places wherever I want around the tour next month. You can recommend some good destination is??

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Peru is South American country which is rich of culture. Peru's Inca Trail is  most renowned trekking route. Then Cusco, Huaraz, Iquitos  The Amazon River, Lima (The Capital of Peru) Nazca Lines. Paracas etc are  best places visit in Peru.

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes these are great post about this place please share with me intresting places in peru where i could spend time.

----------

